

Apple blocks developer-registered devices - rhizome31
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3102629

======
mooism2
It was blocked because s/he _hadn't_ registered it, and now s/he's had the
registration link pointed out to him/her and accepted the answer, s/he's
presumably registered his/her device.

Did you read the page before you posted it?

~~~
beej71
By the comments, that's not helping most people, apparently. The solution for
them is to uninstall iOS5 beta by restoring the phone.

------
abyssknight
This smacks of silliness. People are using their development devices as their
business and personal phones. This is called out in the developer agreement
and every beta software agreement. Don't do that.

